# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Travel Outfit

## TomHadson

A couple of key extras can change the look of a whole outfit. On her movements, she generally packs some outfit adornments, similar to an announcement mixed drink ring and a couple of larger than usual studs. She likewise packs her cosmetics in a smooth pocket that serves as a night sack. Men, then again, or individuals who don't wear gems, ought to think about a couple of sets of splendid socks for the sake of entertainment designs, just to add a little identity to generally basic, planning outfits.

----------

